

The first space selfie, during the Gemini 12 mission in 1966 - tomek_zemla
https://mobile.twitter.com/therealbuzz/status/490293546851635201

======
pwenzel
This brief clip interviewing Buzz Aldrin about the picture is well worth
watching: [http://www.cnn.com/videos/tech/2014/07/15/orig-buzz-
aldrin-s...](http://www.cnn.com/videos/tech/2014/07/15/orig-buzz-aldrin-space-
selfie.cnn)

------
markc
Awesome selfie! But what is a "cock camera"? Lol.

------
skazka16
I always thought that Hacker News !== Reddit

edit: at some point, I agree with commenters. And I personally love to make
photos (not selfies). But talking about space selfies -- imho, it would be
interesting to know a little bit more, than just looking at a tweet.

At least, something like that:

[wikipedia] The first known space selfie was taken by Buzz Aldrin during the
Gemini 12 mission.[9]

The extra-vehicular activity (EVA) equipment used by astronauts during
spacewalks contains a specially designed camera for photography in outer
space. The main purpose of the EVA camera is to take pictures of the subjects
related to the missions.[10]

There have been many space selfies, some of which use the visor of another
astronaut's helmet as the mirror. Early space selfies after the word "selfie"
was first used in 2002[2] without assistance from another astronaut included
Donald Pettit and Stephen Robinson. Pettit took one during the Expedition 6 in
January 2003.[11] Robinson took his during the repair of the Space Shuttle
Discovery[12] on August 3, 2005, as part of the STS-114 mission.[13]

Another notable space selfie was taken by Aki Hoshide during the six-hour,
28-minute spacewalk on September 5, 2012.[14][15] Hoshide's photo became a
viral phenomenon after Commander Chris Hadfield uploaded the photo to his
Twitter account on September 30, 2013.[16] Coincidentally, Oxford University
Press, the publisher of the Oxford English Dictionary, announced in November
2013 that "selfie" was the word of the year for 2013.[17] The picture topped
many selfie lists of the year.[18][19] Another space selfie of Hoshide also
showed up on Instagram and appeared on a list of top selfies of 2013.[20]
[/wikipedia]

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_selfie](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_selfie)

~~~
tomek_zemla
From HN Submission Guidelines: 'Anything that good hackers would find
interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to
reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity.'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

